# '05 F150 Transmission fluid



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My F150 (5.4L, automatic transmission, 4wd) has a small transmission leak. I checked the fluid recently, and found that it was low, so I added a half pint. It was still a little low, so I added another half pint, which brought it up to normal range (cold). It has been shifting slow for the past couple of days, and slipped once yesterday. Rose was driving it today and the "Transmission Malfunction" message came up. I checked the fluid level again, and now it's too high! 

Obviously, the right thing to do is to remove some fluid, but there is no drain plug, and the manual says you have to go to the dealer to remove fluid. I have two questions that I'm hoping someone can answer for me.

1. What is the downside of draining the fluid myself rather than taking it to the dealer (it's out of warranty), and

2. Is there anyway to do so short of dropping the pan?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Get a turkey baster and a small piece of tubing and place the tubing over the end of the baster. Carefully put the tubing in the transmission fill tube and suck the excess fluid out. This will get rid of the excess fluid but I am not optimistic on the fix for the transmission. Have you serviced the filter in the transmission?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> Get a turkey baster and a small piece of tubing and place the tubing over the end of the baster. Carefully put the tubing in the transmission fill tube and suck the excess fluid out. This will get rid of the excess fluid but I am not optimistic on the fix for the transmission. Have you serviced the filter in the transmission?


No, and it's over due. I'm taking care of that tomorrow after I get the excess fluid out. I do have a pump, but the tube isn't long enough. I'll have to round up something to get it down there.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If you are going to change the filter there is no need to suck the slight excess out. The tranny will be a few quarts low from the filter change.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> If you are going to change the filter there is no need to suck the slight excess out. The tranny will be a few quarts low from the filter change.


I'm planning to take it to the shop to be serviced, so I wanted to get the excess out before I drove it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sucking the fluid with a baster or automotive oil suction gun is probably the easiest way to remove a small amount of transmission fluid. The other way you could remove some is to disconnect the lower transmission fluid line at the radiator and let the fluid flow out the end. Then reconnect the line.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it were my pickup and I was not experiencing any mechical difficulties and was not planning on doing any heavy hauling or towing, I'd use it during the week before I got it serviced.


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

If after you get this thing back from the filter/fluid service and it still loses some fluid there is a product you might want to try. Normally I detest additives, considering them mostly snake oil, but one that I have some respect for is Lucas Transmission sealer/leak stop. Basically a seal sweller and viscosity enhancer, I have seen it work well in many automatic transmissions over the years.
Certainly not saying this is a cure all, but have seen this stuff work many times. Hopefully you just have a seeping pan gasket, but if a seal you might want to consider this stuff.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

When the vehicle is assembled, that plug is in the dipstick tube hole. The tube just pushes that plug into the pan where it will never do any harm. Furds been doing it for many years.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

dodgewc said:


> When the vehicle is assembled, that plug is in the dipstick tube hole. The tube just pushes that plug into the pan where it will never do any harm. Furds been doing it for many years.


Thanks for that bit of information. When we found that in the pan, I looked all over the transmission to find out where it came from. The dip stick tube was about the only place that it fit, but I couldn't figure out why that would have been there.

This is one example of why I love HT. :clap:


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

And how is the tranny functioning now with the service?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> And how is the tranny functioning now with the service?


I don't know yet. The parts stores were closed by the time we got to the point of putting things back together, so I'll have to go into town in the morning to get a new filter.

I cracked open a cooling line and, by running the engine, drained off just a few ounces of fluid. When I checked the fluid level afterwards, there was nothing showing on the dip stick. After letting it sit for about a half hour, there was some fluid showing, but not enough. Now that I think about it, I had run the engine for about a minute or two before I checked the fluid the first time, so that might explain why it was not showing then.

I'm at a loss as for why that is happening, but other than the plug we found in the pan, there was no sign of a problem. I'll reassemble tomorrow and refill the fluid. Hopefully things will work properly then.


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

How is the dipstick marked? Is there a "Full cold" and a "Full hot" marking on the stick? Not familiar with that new a Ford, but have always filled automatic vehicles with engine idling in Park or Neutral-warm engine. After partially filling the fluid run the transmission through each range all across the dashboard indicator-let it linger in each range for a bit-then put it back in Park or Neutral and continue filling-slowly. I know gas is $4.00 a gallon, but you want to take your time with this-let the fluid settle in the transmission after each addition, otherwise you might get a false reading on the dipstick if you are too hasty.
Make sure you set the handbrake. I generally run the transmission through the ranges a couple of times just to make sure.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

The dipstick has both a cold and hot marking. Apparently I didn't let it settle long enough which is how I got the fluid level too high.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Generally trans fluid is checked hot idleing in park, some vehicles are hot idleing in neutral so it's always best to read the manual as it will make a difference.
The fluid expands quite a bit when it heats up and hot means after driving for a while, not just running in the driveway. Slippage or any problem in the trans will increase heat which increase expansion which raises fluid level significantly on the dipstick. Auto trans fluid will drain back from the cooler and the torque converter when the vehicle is shut off.
Also be sure to use the recommended fluid for the vehicle as there are a few different auto trans fluid grades.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've changed the filter and added fluid to the proper level. We're no longer getting the "Transmission Malfunction" message on the dash, but it is still slow to shift from Park to Drive or Reverse, and slips occasionally. Since there is transmission fluid leaking (slow leak) from the dust cover on the bell housing, I'm thinking that there might be a problem with the torque converter. :shrug:


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I do not like automatic transmissions, never have and probably never will. To me they are like a rubber band, you never know when they will break. The slipping IMO is bad news. It will only get worse and a rebuild is in the future. Sorry!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I gotta laugh. I had the same question about the "bobber" after I changed the filter in a Ford 460 V8 motorhome.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't panic just yet. The light that was flashing was telling you of a problem. the vehicle has on board diagnostics. You need to access the codes and diagnos the problem, it can be as simple as an electric solenoid or a sensor. I'm not saying a section of the trans isn't bad but I would have it properly diagnosed. If the fluid wants burnt and or burnt smelling and there wasn't "stuff" in the bottom of the pan that's a good sign.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

The only thing in the bottom of the pan was the "bobber", and I didn't notice a burnt smell or dark color to the fluid. The "transmission malfunction" message went away after I got the fluid level back down to where it should have been.

My final attempt at fixing this myself is to completely change the fluid (needs to be done anyway) and see if that helps anything. After that, it's off to the shop.


----------

